# Okalacon 2012



## Flarei (Jun 7, 2012)

Who's going? Flarei and his sister are.


----------



## randomizer9 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm 85% sure I'm going.  It should make for a fun road trip and this nerd needs to go out and get some SUN!


----------



## Nixi (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to go. Depends on how much money I have closer to con time.


----------



## rouka (Aug 12, 2012)

i'll prolly end up going havent decided yet lol


----------



## NicoleBramblez (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going 8D


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 19, 2012)

... Maybe... I'll certainly try.


----------

